# paypal queery



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just signed up to paypal lads, it says i now have to wait for a few days until two small deposits are made to my bank account, then go onto the paypal site and confirm these amounts to activate my accont with paypal - can i get these two amounts on by checking my balance at a cash point? and can anyone with paypal tell me what happens next so i know what to do? 

TIA
kev


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

they should come up online - all transactions should 

just enter them on the PP website and your account will be confirmed


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> they should come up online - all transactions should
> 
> just enter them on the PP website and your account will be confirmed


damn! that was a fast reply! once its activated, can i set the amount taken out of my account - say £50 per month? sorry if i'm sounding overly cautious - i blame that on my dad as he's _very_ careful with money:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> just signed up to paypal lads, it says i now have to wait for a few days until two small deposits are made to my bank account, then go onto the paypal site and confirm these amounts to activate my accont with paypal - can i get these two amounts on by checking my balance at a cash point? and can anyone with paypal tell me what happens next so i know what to do?
> 
> TIA
> kev


It was a long time since I set my PP account up, IIRC a small amount was placed onto the PP account to validate the CC or DC, onc ethis was ok, pay away or recieve as the case maybe.
(If only you had set an account up a while back )


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

They will deposit about 15 - 25p into your account (took about three days for mine to appear), when you see the amounts in your account just go to paypal.co.uk, log in and tell them what amounts they have deposited. You will probably get an automated phone call as well, asking for certain numbers, its ages since I joined so they might have changed the routine.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> damn! that was a fast reply! once its activated, can i set the amount taken out of my account - say £50 per month? sorry if i'm sounding overly cautious - i blame that on my dad as he's _very_ careful with money:lol:


honestly have no idea if you can set a transaction limit


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> honestly have no idea if you can set a transaction limit


just gone into my account limits page on paypal's site, and it looks like they are on currently on default limits, do i have to wait until my accounts fully confirmed before i can edit these limits?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yes i would imagine so


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

new thing now where they send you a text with a code before you can log it. 

Its brill!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Whats with this verified thing! 

They want to call me at my home number to ensure its the same place as my bank statements (im at work)

They also want to me to confirm information by post. (no chance!)


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Whats with this verified thing!
> 
> They want to call me at my home number to ensure its the same place as my bank statements (im at work)
> 
> They also want to me to confirm information by post. (no chance!)


Automated phone call. It will read out a number that you need to type in to the site. Post verified just means you are a verified buyer to sellers so they know you aren't a potential scammer.


----------

